# coyote hunting



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

would love to get some coyote hunting in this week, anybody interested in going? Or can recommend a place I should go? I don't have any hot spots right now tried a couple spots last couple weeks (pony express, south mountain) with no luck. Hit me up if your interested or know where there are some dogs you want dead!!  thanks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There are dogs everywhere in this state! The only problem is there educated to calls!

I went from Nephi to oakcity to delta area yesterday rabit hunting with my kids. Saw one coyote on our way home. Guns were already put away! We didn't kill a rabit and hunted hard for them all day. Actually saw very few rabits. Sad!

In all that hunting I did see a trend though. I would bet I saw ten times or more the coyote and fox tracks as I saw rabit tracks. Coyote tracks could be seen driving everywhere. I even heard coyotes yip right before sunset. Never seen so many coyote tracks in my life! What the crap do they eat cow poop? Seriously the coyotes have got to be starving with such a low prey base!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck killing coyotes. To tell you the truth I don't hunt them in the winter anymore unless I see them. If you want to kill the crap out of them hunt them in the spring right after they have their pups or late Aug early Sept. No one is hunting them that time of year and they respond to your calls a lot better. 

If you must hunt them the shooting gets more frequent the further you drive away from Utah. I've had days where I've called in 30+ coyotes in Nevada.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Good to know, I went coyote/rabbit hunting with my boy awhile back and must of walked for 3 hours only kicking up one Jack, figured that's why we didn't see any dogs for the first half the day when we were calling them. We were out near dougway, guess the food sources are scarce.. thanks for the info!! Much appreciated! @swbuckmaster I plan on heading out to that Nephi/delta area one day this week, ill let you know how it goes.


----------

